# Primer Over Drywall



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

My contractor has just finished hanging drywall and mudding/sanding my new basement. I am going to be painting shortly. What type of primer do you guys recommend? The ceiling and one wall will be a flat black and the other walls will be an eggshell light yellow. This is going to be a home theater if your wondering why I am going with black.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Derek


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

dry wall primer is the best just a regular PVA primmer/ sealer just make sure you dust your walls off and sand after priming.

One more thing try and get a flat matt finish also known as a velvet finish I say this because the black will be tinted with an innert base with a lot of tint which will create a sheen you won't be looking for in your black paint.


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

tverhoef said:


> dry wall primer is the best just a regular PVA primmer/ sealer just make sure you dust your walls off and sand after priming.
> 
> One more thing try and get a flat matt finish also known as a velvet finish I say this because the black will be tinted with an innert base with a lot of tint which will create a sheen you won't be looking for in your black paint.


So you sand the primer after it sets? How many coats of primer would you normally use?


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

dgoldb1 said:


> So you sand the primer after it sets? How many coats of primer would you normally use?


 
just one coat is fine You sand the primer yes if you don't it will fell a bit gritty. one fast sand is all you need I would suggest 150 grit don't press to hard no need 

But ask your local paint store about the sheens you really wnat a flat flat finish and just because the paint says its flat, it's not really matt flat I don't think you want a sheen dancing off your walls


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Any recommendations as to the brand of paint/primer I use. I want a real clean, professional look.

I have a Benjamin Moore nearby and a Sherwin Williams as well as HD (Bher).


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

dgoldb1 said:


> Any recommendations as to the brand of paint/primer I use. I want a real clean, professional look.
> 
> I have a Benjamin Moore nearby and a Sherwin Williams as well as HD (Bher).


For a primer, HD brand can do the job (IMHO).

For top coats of paint, stick with either Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams.


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

BM and SW AND DE are pretty good Paints for the Matte finish I came across A velvet finish by Freezy's

See one of the reasons your going to have a problem with the sheen is because your going with a deep base and tint. If you want a good looking job spend the money on a premium paint.

There is Also Pratt & Lambert, It's a Universal Product Not sure if it's sold in your area.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

One coat of BM Fresh Start or SW Prep Rite would be fine
I'd get some tinted gray for the black walls if possible
Either BM or SW premium lines for top coats would be good


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

I decided against the black ceiling and wall and will just do a normal white ceiling paint. I am thinking about painting 3 feet on all sides of the projector screen with a black flat matte color to help with contrast. I want the flattest black I can get to ensure that there will be no reflection from the projected image. Some people on a home theater forum recommended Behr (Mickey Mouse Ear Black) for this type of application. Any recommendation? 

I decided I don't want the entire wall to be black because this will not be a dedicated home theater and I don't want my basement to have en entirely black wall.

I have a SW and BM stores nearby, I guess I can flip a coin... What is the general consensus on which brand is better/more professional look?

I saw SW has the SuperPaint product line. It claims that you can paint right over drywall, without any primer. Has anyone used this before?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

dgoldb1 said:


> Some people on a home theater forum recommended Behr (Mickey Mouse Ear Black) for this type of application. Any recommendation?


They must be gluttons for punishment
I'd suggest a better quality paint


dgoldb1 said:


> I have a SW and BM stores nearby, I guess I can flip a coin... What is the general consensus on which brand is better/more professional look?


They both have excellent premium paints
Any BM vs. SW "my paint's better" debates are basically Ford vs. Chevy type rhetoric
Go with the one with the nicer, more informed staff


dgoldb1 said:


> I saw SW has the SuperPaint product line. It claims that you can paint right over drywall, without any primer. Has anyone used this before?


I have used SuperPaint
I have never heard of the no primer thing with that line
Personally, I don't think SP has the hiding and adhesion abilities to forgo the primer
It's possible though


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, Sherwin William it is...It is closer and I just found a 20% off coupon :thumbsup:

Now the question is which line do I want to use...Duration, Cashmere, or SuperPaint...

Thanks for all of the replies! I'll post pictures when it is complete.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Whichever has a factory made flat black
You want to avoid a "store-tinted" black if at all possible
You may have to wait for it
It's not a common stock color unless there's theaters around
(they use a lot for sets)


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

if you're going to go with SW, go with the Duration Home. Its 100% Acrylic and I believe its styrenated. It will hold up better in a basement since generally they can get humid. Superpaint is nice, but its kind of old technology.


----------



## kcdave (Jan 19, 2008)

dgoldb1 said:


> I saw SW has the SuperPaint product line. It claims that you can paint right over drywall, without any primer. Has anyone used this before?


Not true, We primed with Prep rite 400 and it still took 2 coats of Super Paint. Personally I liked the Prep rite 200 a lot better (I bought a gallon of this by mistake). From what I understand though, is the Prep rite 400 is a sealer and the 200 is a blocker. There was a noticeable difference between the two as the 400 soaked in the drywall much more than the 200 did.


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

I went with the prep200 for the primer and the SuperPaint for the walls. The SuperPaint was on sale for $29 a gallon. They also sold me on the ceiling paint that goes on violet and turns white, is this still just as good as the ceiling paint? I also got the ProClassic paint for the doors and trim. Man is that stuff hard to work with. It really sets up fast. Not the best choice for a newbie painter. Oh well, it sure looks good once it levels out and dries.


----------



## kcdave (Jan 19, 2008)

dgoldb1 said:


> I I also got the ProClassic paint for the doors and trim. Man is that stuff hard to work with. It really sets up fast. Not the best choice for a newbie painter. Oh well, it sure looks good once it levels out and dries.


Just curious what you used to apply the Pro Classic with? I'm going to use that on some built-ins and was planning on using my HVLP gun. Didn't know if it would come out smooth with a brush or roller.


----------



## dgoldb1 (Jan 30, 2008)

kcdave said:


> Just curious what you used to apply the Pro Classic with? I'm going to use that on some built-ins and was planning on using my HVLP gun. Didn't know if it would come out smooth with a brush or roller.


I am using a 2" angled Purdy brush. Leveling is fairly good with the ProClassic so brush marks are not too noticeable.


----------

